# Why so few legitimate books on SS?



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I am posting here as it is a good bit of information for new comers due to the sheer amount of adds for marketing instead of information. 
My Google Fu is strong... 3 (2 complete plus 1 entry) pages only of Google search for books about slingshot shooting and books about making slingshots.

The forum is fantastic and without the few forums and Fb groups, and Youtube (even still a lot of info to sort out. Daunting for a beginner... daunting for anyone really) we would have no reference materials.

Remember when the forum went bonkers?

I would like start an interview/study guide of Slingshot shooting and making by compiling all all the basic questions into a survey and q&a plus comments and send it to all the wealth of experts young and old, near and far...

So please, list common questions and concepts (i.e., ttf, ott, parts of, parts used to attach bands, tools, ammo, etc) below. 
If I make a book of this I want to give the credit to the contributors and we could use proceeds to organize the forum and events and maybe sponsor community groups.

Just a thought.
This world wide community of people is the kindest and most freely sharing group that I have ever been part of or even aware of. SS are available to anyone really regardless of...

Be well & safe and shoot straight, friends.

Below is a pic of my binder of frames. For an idea of what we can contribute... maybe we can just make a great big ole pdf for everyone to use.
If there is anything (slingshot related) you want to attach like pics or pdf's my public email is on my profile. To avoid loss to my spam filters add "Slingshot Forum" to the subject.

Thank one and all.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

great idea


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

great idea


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Great idea Pat.







Big a big project.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Tried to edit my post and it got deleted. Things are a little screwy around here tonight. Any way, its a great idea Pat, and lots of work. Good luck with it bud.


----------

